# The Dark Knight (Main RP Thread)



## Nero92 (Jul 28, 2008)

*WELCOME TO A WORLD WITHOUT RULES*​
 Well, now you can start RP in the Gotham City.May God be with you......
*
Anyone who wants to join the Dark Knight RP even now then post to the Sign-Up thread and as soon as i see your post I may add you.*


*You can create at maximum 3 characters!*

*Rules:*
*Don't spam
*Don't insult the others
*No godmodding or killing the other's characters with asking their permission.If it is nessacary then you can control the other's actions only to progress in the game.
*Posts in the RP have to be atleast a paragraph long.Post with quality!
*Don't OOC in the actual RP thread
*Use the character sheet, fill it in as completely as possible.
*Read everything about the story that might involve your RP progress, we wouldn't want to have people to ruin the plot for others.
*You can use violent or bad language but without insulting each other
*Have fun and imagination

*You are free to act as you like with imaginate chars of you like,civillians or you can do anything you like in the city like robbering a bank,arrest criminals etc...All your actions will affect , you and your life.

*Characters that you may meet:*(NPC by the players.May be used only for progressing in the game.)
-Batman,Tzoker,Two-Face,Scarecrow,Mr.Freeze,Gordon and Bruce Wayne
May more will be added later.
*Bonus Areas:*
Arkham Asylum,Bruce Wayne's Company,Police HQ.
These areas can be visited by anyone any time.The main goal of these is to expand your adventures.May similar locations be used by anyone.

*The main role of these bonus characters and areas is to help us be more creative and have more fun.*

*
 Anyone can still join the RP....*


*Events will be made by the GM and the Co-owners.
*

* Remember your posts have to be at least one real paragraph and with some quality plz.*(*The best Example of good posts so far is One Piece RP)**
*
 Start whenever you want.......*Gotham City is in your hands*

*WELCOME TO A WORLD WITHOUT RULES*


----------



## DarkKyuubi (Jul 29, 2008)

Roy walks to a room of his appartment, opens the door and walks in, he was inside a high-tech elevator, "Garage," Roy says, the elevator drops down a shaft and heads towards the Basement Garage. Unknown to other people Roy in-fact owned the entire apartment block, he had just created aliases, and bought all the other apartments. Each floor had a different role. The Basement was the Garage where he created new weapons and updated his vehicles. 

Roy steps out into the large spacious garage and walks towards his black sports bike, starts it up and revs the engines, "Sounds Good, Let's Role Baby," Roy said to himself opened the ramp to the city. Outside on the open Road, part of the the road shifts up silently and opens showing a ramp to the outside world. Roy revs his motorbike one more time and then speed up and out of the ramp into to Gotham City Centre, behind him the road closes as silently as it had opened.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 29, 2008)

James was at a party in his penthouse suite. Prominent mob bosses and his own family were attending. He was becoming bored of the constant chat about him.

"James, you need to forget about this ridiculous acting gig. You got potential, you've got one of the most imaginitive minds in the mob! You gotta use it man" His great uncle, Andre said. He was a higher up in the hierarchy of the mob world.

"Uncle, I've told you that it bores the crap out of me. Acting makes me feel alive! the lights, all those eyes watching only you. If I went into the mob I'd be under cover of darkness fearing the police and that costumed freak!"

Andre smashed his glass in his hand. "That batman! He's been a thorn in our side for years. I want that sonofabitch taken out." His Uncle always went into a raging fit when someone made reference to the batman.

"Whatever. I am the best looking, most intelligent, most talented and best dressed one in Gotham. Women adore me, men envy me! I am the archetype, the paragon. I am a masterpiece!" James stood up in his all white suit with his arms spread and his chest out. He believed it wholeheartedly and he was going to let all of Gotham know.


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 29, 2008)

Bip......bip...bip..bip............BOOM!!!!!
An explosion near the Wayne's Com.............
flames everywhere......the police came........

"It's the Crow,it's the Crow.........Catch him now!!!" everyone was shouting
"*Hihihih....houxaxahaha.Great fireworks......huhuhaxaxa...........You can't catch me,you can't catch me.I am the Crow!!!"*
Police surrounded Crow in an alley.
"Drop the gun NOW!!Drop it!!"
Crow looked at them with a scary smile.He was very confident for that moment.
"*I want to see.......Batman!*" Crow whispered and after those words.......another !BOOM!......and flames covered everyone........
Crow disappeared.

In a dark and cold room....
"*Those morons think that they can catch me....hihihihi........The problem is that they can't, muhahahaxaxa......Batman you will pay for what you did to my parents....YOU WILL PAY!!!!"*


----------



## Vergil (Jul 29, 2008)

"Haha. some actor! you've failed every single audition you've been in" a thug spoke out of turn. James smiled a dazzling smile and walked up to him laughing

"That's right. but let me show you my acting skills and you can judge for yourself!" James shoots the thug with a gun hidden in his suit pocket, several times in the gut. He walks up to the dead body and starts to manipulate his mouth as if he were talking to him

                                   Thug

                       ...I forgive you James. 

                                James Master
                    Shoot, I appreciate that man.

                                 Thug
                    If I needed your I.D. and your car
                    and me and my brothers were wanted
                    by the law, I woulda killed you to
                    get 'em too.

                                  James Master
                    You woulda?

                                Thug
                    Oh hell yeah. We's just in the wrong
                    place at the wrong time. So don't
                    feel so bad dude.

                                James Master
                    Damn...alright then.

                                Thug
                    I don't mind now anyway. You know, up here in Heaven, it's
                    beautiful. Way better than fuckin'
                    Hawaii or any place like that.

          James's eyes begin to well, the tears coming slowly. 

                                   James Master
                    Really?

                                Thug
                    I'm glad I'm here. I love it. I'm
                    gonna get laid by some fine ass angels
                    and then go hang out with Jesus and
                    them.

          James wipes his eyes.

                                James Master
                    Man, that's great.

                                 Thug
                    I got it made in the shade Amigo.
                    Hey, I'll see you up here some day,
                    don't worry.

                                James Master
                    You think so?

          James uses his thumb and forefinger to make it appear as
          though the thug we're smiling up at him.

                                   Thug
                    I know so.

James Master stands up and bows to the somewhat shocked members of the family. 
"A scene from Smokin Aces my friends.Acted out perfectly with the help of my excellent assistant, uh, well it doesn't matter. All that matters is it is another Masterpiece!"
James only heard an imaginary standing ovation in his head as he left the room.


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 29, 2008)

Crow left the room and starting to walk into a dark alley of gotham city.
As he was walking he saw a poster in a wall of a closed store:"Batman Strikes Again"

"Ah*hhh.......that bastard customed man.Why everyone respects him?It's time to respect me too now.Hhahahah........."* Crow laughts.
*"Well.....this time my plan is perfect hehehe....."*

Suddenly a man with a bike passes in front of him at high speed."*What the hell.......?Who is that moron.....Anyway he will die too...*."
Crow run to a big house.
*"They must have some money there..hehehe..."*
Crow knocks the door.....Tok, tok, tok....three times.
A muscled man opens the door "Who are you?"
Crow:"*My name is Crow and I came here.....to steal some cash and your beautifull big car.*"
"What the......"before the man ends his words ,  Crow drew his magnum revolver and shot him straight to his head  BAM!
The family that was in, heard the sound and started to run when......BAM, BAM, BAM, BAM.....4 more times.
Crow killed everyone.
He found some cash into a bag and took the keys of the car.
The sounds of the police cars made Crow take the car and leave fast.
As the police arrived to the house they only found the dead bodies with blood everywhere and 5 cards with a crow on them.

After 30 minutes at the house....

Police had surrounded the house and nobody could enter without permission.

A man with a moustache walked up to the door...when a police guard stopped him:"Who are you?"
"I am detective Gordon" the man said and the guard let him pass inside.

Gordon:"Hmm.....the smart Crow is still free...."

Gordon drove to the police HQ and run to the roof.He turned on a machine and in the sky.........the symbol of Batman appeared.........


----------



## Caedus (Jul 29, 2008)

Drake smirked..all of this boring lecture about the stuff he didnt do right but he didnt care..he just rolled his eyes..glancing off towards the window or wherever points of interest were, which meant anything but the old guy in front of him. 

"You dont care huh?" The man questioned..finally getting the point that he was just wasting his time and that his parents most likely got the same bullshit.

"Look, the guy's dead...what else do you want. Let the police find the body..as long as I dont get caught..were fine. This is all just about killing the bastards and have gotham back in peace..its simple" Drake shot back, slightly annoyed. 
"Very well..your free, we'll call you when we need you" The man replied before he then glanced back towards the computer on the desk as he continued back on his work. 

Drake smirked before he placed his hands in his pockets and started to walk out..heading for the elevator on the oppoisite side of the room..a nice little cruise around Gotham would be quite interesting.


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 29, 2008)

As Crow was driving he suddenly saw a police road block and pulled over.He opened the door of the car and got out.There were 10 policemen with guns and were aiming him.
Crow drew fast a gas grenade and threw it at them.They managed to shoot him and his legs.The Crow felt down with force and hit his head.The gas grenade poisoned the policemen but one survived and continued towards Crow with his gun aiming Crow's body.The policeman started to kick Crow at his stomach as he was in rage for the death of the other policemen.As he was kicking Crow started to laught."Why the hell you laught fucking murderer"
"*You......you.....will die too hahahaha.*"as Crow said that drew a knife and very fast threw it to the policeman's chest making him suffer of pain and falling down to the bloody street.
*"hahaha......now you will suffer more my little friend."* Crow stood up and started to pull the policeman from his hair to the walkway leaving blood behind him as a line.
*"Now, open your fucking mouth and nip the sill with your teeth, moron....hahahahaha"*
As the policeman did it, Crow lift his leg and with force hit the policeman's head....!!Cratch!!
Crow left running but the policeman was still alive with his mouth being destroyed and blood all around him......


----------



## Caedus (Jul 29, 2008)

"Taking which one sir?" The garage serviceman asked as he looked towards Drake who finally appeared in the garage, stepping out of the elevator. There was cars upon cars. From sports cars..to SUVs, there was everything. His family business had the money and it was important the assassasins could get into their vechicles and get to their destination. 

"That one" Drake said as he smirked as he started to walk on towards it. It was a customized black sports car..he often used it when he was cruising and such. The assassin then looked towards it, reaching into his pocket before pulling out the keys as he turned deactivated the locks with the alarm system. The assassin then pulled the door open as he nodded to the garage serviceman before entering. 

He smirked..looking around as he closed the door and placed in the keys and turned it on. As the car came to life, he figured a stroll down downtown Gotham would be fine..if anything interesting was going on, he was most likely bound to here it as soon as he left the garage..


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 29, 2008)

The Postal Man and a customer sat across from each other with a desk in between them.

"I won't give you anymore then $4,000 for this car."

All I want is 5,500. I'll even throw-in 5 free repairs.

"No it's not worth it."

The Postal Man then flipped over the desk, grabbed the customer's neck, lifted him, and started shaking him.

You will pay $5,500! You hear me! No, you will pay 6,000 because you're making me exert myself.

"Ok, ok" The customer barley choked out. The Postal Man threw him down. "I'll write the check just let me reach into my pocket and get it out." The man reached into his pocket and dialed 911 on his cell phone. He lifted iyt out of his pocket as fast as he could and real quick said, "Police. Hank's Used Cars. He tried to kill me."

You jerk! He tackled the man and started hitting him.

A police squad came running in to help the poor man. It was to no avail. The Postal Man just picked-up the man and threw him at one of the cops. Then he retreated to his car, where he had his handbag, which contained his bowling balls and lighter, and grabbed his container full of gasoline. The police officers ran outside to apprehend the man, but they all fell victims to flaming bowling balls.

Heee hee he he he. I always hated that place anyways. I wonder what my old friend is up to. The Postal Man drove off, to look for his old friend.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 29, 2008)

James was in his room studying the latest bunch of hollywood movies. He loved film and knew the lines off by heart to all his favourite ones. He had over 200 favourite movies and the number was growing. 

He became a little bored with the party and needed to go out. He opened his wardrobe and wondered what to wear, or rather which movie to imitate. He had his ones for special occasions, mostly horror flicks or high carnage movies. He wanted something a bit more casual today

"Hm. how bout this?" He put on some bizarre blue make-up and a kilt. He took out a broadsword and went out into the streets.

"Aye..AYE!!" he said trying to get into character, "I am William Wallace. FREEEEDOM! Right! take me somewhere where the English bastards are!" He said to his driver. Unknown to James the driver was taking him to a preagreed destination chosen by his father - there was a small gang that needed to be eradicated. He headed towards a crime ridden part of the city, with an entourage of bodyguards behind him.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 29, 2008)

Midnight, Gotham City Clock tower- 

"Tik,tok,tik,tok,tik. TOKA TIKA TOKA TIKA TOKA!!" A man dresses as a jester laughed while imitating the clock. "TIME~ FOR~ THE SHOW~" he walked over to a man bound with rope and gagged with a red ball. "Are you ready!? You better be~ The audience is expecting a Grand performance!" he laughed and danced around. "First, The high wire act! then we shall move to the juggling." The man cried "OM!! OMOM!!!" The Jester held his hand to his hear and leaned in towards the bound man. "What~ I can't hear you~" He laughed and stood up straight. "Don't force yourelf~ You might go.." He put his hands together. "BOOM!" Quickly he made the motion of an explosion with his hands. The bound man cried more and tried to squarm away. "Tsk tsk." The jester shook his finger and stepped on the mans back, pinning him to the gound.

"You wouldn't want to dissapoint your fans now would you?" He picked the man up and held him over the edge of the clocktower. "JUST LOOK AT ALL THE PEOPLE WHO CAME TO SEE OUR SHOW!" On the ground, Many police cars, cops and pedestrians looked up at the top of the Tower. Spot lights pointed on the two men ontop. Behind one of the cop cars a little girl screams out, "DADDY!!!" Her mother holds her back. "It will be ok sweety! The police are doing everything they can to help!" She hugged the little girl.
"Do we have the negotiator on the way?" One of the cops looks back. "Yes, sir. He was sent up not to long ago. He should be reaching the top soon." 

A door behind the man dressed as a Jester opens up and a man in a trenchcoat steps out. "Hello, I'm with the police, I'm here to listen to your demands.." He slowly stepped towards the two. "So, please, just put your hostage down and we'll talk." The Jester turned around and laughed. "Hostage!? What hostage!? This is my partner! we're in the middle of our act right now so i ask you to step back!" He grinned "THE HIGH WIRE ACT!" He lets go of the man, sending him free falling towards the ground. "NO!!" The negotiator runs towards the edge. The bound man stopps falling. "It's a high wire act!" The jester luaghed. "SO THERE IS WIRES!" Attached to the hour hand of the clock is a thin wire, which is connected to the mans ropes, preventing his death.


----------



## Caedus (Jul 29, 2008)

Drake glanced around as he then accelerated foward..heading towards downtown Gotham. His car clearly was quite noticeable on the streets and it was obvious some people would be looking take the car for their own. He glanced at the side view mirror to see if anybody was following him. He then sighed to himself and took another turn, zigzagging through traffic. The crime ridden part of the city along with the slums were a good idea to get some action and such if he needed it but he did not want to walk all the way home..he knew somebody would try something..so far, nobody came in with information about anything big going on which was fine.


----------



## DarkKyuubi (Jul 29, 2008)

Roy heard Police Sirens, his bike came to a screeching halt, he turned the bike drove of to the source doing a wheelie. Soon he goes past a black clothed person similar to Roy's own clothes, Roy screeches to a halt in front off the man. Roy gets off the bike and turns and walks towards the person and says, "Well Well if it isn't the crow," Roy says as he removes his helmet, and throws it back near the bike.


----------



## Kameil (Jul 29, 2008)

Michael heard police sirens emerging within the city of Gotham with a large horned beetle fluttering it's wings upon his finger. Slowly he stands and takes a deep sigh feeling Gotham needs maybe Michael himself he walks down within his abandoned shack and into a distinct hideout within his abandoned house with Intellectual technology high at it's pinnacle and sophisticated. He walks towards a metal chair and dons his Blue suit with hat. 

He slowly turns and walks towards a glass containing a spaz shotgun he bursts the window and takes it out and chuckles lightly. He then turns and says among his beetles "*Come let's gather and give Gotham a hell of a show."*

Michael then drives out of his Beetle hideout with a fast vehicle and slowly hit the nitrous button and went faster approaching Gotham at a fast rate. Michael then slowly talks to the Beetles in conversation planning on what he will do when he gets towards the Gotham bank. As Michael passes the highway he appears he drives roughly into an alley and emerges from the car. He spins his shotgun and walks out into the street standing with a shotgun laughing loudly and shouting *" My, my Gotham we're going to have quite a bit of a time within these dear thirty minutes at the least. "*


----------



## Vergil (Jul 29, 2008)

"why do you let your nutjob son do all the killing for us, boss?" Luca asked John Master.

"you just answered your own question kid." John Master said taking a cigar from his desk, "That kid of mine is an A class nutjob". John was in a lavish suite, the best that extortion, blackmail and murder could buy

"Huh?" The vice commander was confused

"Gotham is a mixed bag!" He lit up, "On one hand its nearly impossible to commit any sort of killing these days thanks to the Batman and pals. On the other if you do get caught you get off Scott free." The father started laughing

"Howsatwork?" The vice chief asked

"You know, if you weren't so damn strong I wouldn't have bothered with you. See the courts love to rehabilitate you. If you're loony though, they send you to Arkham, you say that you are feeling all better now and get out in about 2 months."

"Aaah! and James is about as loony as they come! But aren't you worried about him. He's dealing with a whole bunch of mafia thugs..."

"Hahaha. Don't you listen to what James says. He's the goddamned Masterpiece! He may be a whacko but he's easily our best man. That guy has got so many tricks up his sleeze even that clown prince would be proud!"

"Tzoker?! Is there a connection?" 

"Nah! Masterpiece loes to watch the news too. He'll mimic just about anything. He's got a bit of inspiration from everyone, shame there ain't no video of the Batman otherwise he's copy him too."

"That'd make him unstoppable." 

"Yeah...so lets hope it never happens. Last thing this town needs is an unstoppable maniac who may start mimicing Friday the 13th!"


Meanwhile James walked up and down the body guards he had assembled and started the classic mel gibson braveheart speech. 

"Fight and you may die. Run, and you'll live... at least a while. And dying in your beds, many years from now, would you be willin' to trade ALL the days, from this day to that, for one chance, just one chance, to come back here and tell our enemies that they may take our lives, but they'll never take... OUR FREEDOM!"

With that he charged towards the enemy with a broadsword, expertly taking cover when they fired their automatic guns. He had cover from his posse and when he could he dashed forward and swung his broadsword as if fighting for the freedom of his country.

He stood atop of a flaming car, put his sword in the air and screamed victoriously, having almost single handedly wiped out the other gang. The bodyguards gave him a round of applause and he bowed enjoying the adulation.


----------



## Caedus (Jul 29, 2008)

Drake stopped his car as suddenly several police cars came flying right past him. 
"The hell?" Drake mumbled, watching the area as he put down the window and look down where they were heading. He glanced towards the laptop installed in the car only to have his cell ringing. He dug into his pocket, clutched it and glanced at it.

"Head quarters.." He thought. He placed the phone by his ear..

"More good news?" He asked randomly, already knowing what was happening.
"Yep..your favorite absolute chaos..we have sightings all over the city about some weird shit.." The person on the other line said.
"God damn it..its my day off" Drake responded back.
"Funny..your starting to lighten up..look, just check it out. Gun a bastard or two..back up is on their way..good luck" The line then died.

Drake shook his head, tossing his phone into the passenger seat and then accelerated foward..following the police cars. He was fully armed and such..had elite training and years of experience with him and backup. He had no idea how this day would turn out...


----------



## Kameil (Jul 29, 2008)

Michael abruptly stormed through the Gotham bank door. A guard stood in front of Michael at gunpoint threatening to end Michael's life. Michael suggestively held out his hands to allow the guard to cuff him and take him towards Arkham Asylum Michael muttered *" Buzz Buzz Buzz and SWARM!!!"* what appeared from inside Michael's sleeves a horde of Beetles swallowed the guard in seconds and the Beetles dug inside of his sockets sadly the guard had died but with Michael's doing he felt no remorse and let out a soft laugh. He then turned and had almost forgot to flip a Tree seed within the corpse's mouth and walked away slowly. 

The Beetles followed Michael flying along his side and there he stood by a heavily durasteel vault Michael's left hand went forward into a commanding position and the Beetles coped with his dear commands covering the fault door and continually spewing stomach acids among the door until it was clear. Michael walked in and huffed a huge scent of the fresh acid lingering within the room filled with money. He pulled out a large bag and started piling hundreds of dollars inside and kept going until it was heavy. He walked outside with the sack of money like Santa Claus and found himself to be surrounded by two police cars. 

He stares at the four policemen hearing them constantly say drop the bag he refused to do so but then again he did in return he pulled a detonator from his right sleeve. He giggled lightly and pressed the button along the sidewalk flames roared in inferno and it engulfed the policemen's bodies. Michael had spun his body lightly like a Ball room dancer with glee and walked towards his car and drove out the way back's district and heading back home.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 30, 2008)

Steve sat on his sofa with a beer in hand and the TV on. He was watching some strange show with a hamburger chasing a bottle of ketchup, but it didn't matter seeing how he was half asleep. Suddenly the police scanner in the corner of his appartment started going crazy. He bolted to his feet.

Steve: What the hell is wrong with that thing now? No way that much crime is going on...
He walks over to it and checks.
Steve: Damn, gona' be a rough first night.
He walks into his closet and gets his costume out of a hidden drawer. He throws it on and straps his belt on.
Steve: Well, I'm off to work.
He leaps out of his window, quite the drop. He pulls a small stick out of his belt pocket and squeezes it. Suddenly the stick becomes several sizes longer and hits the floor, stories below Steve. As it makes contact with the ground he spins around it and lands, the pole returning to its original size. 
Steve: Now...where to first.


----------



## Kameil (Jul 30, 2008)

Michael leaps his car back into his hideout. He then steps out of the car gently rubbing the edge of his fingernail across the Beetle's hardback and told the rest to leave his suit and enter the chamber where they reside in a large tank with an abnormally sized tree. Michael watched them feeding upon the tree extracting their sap he then thought he should use the ooze as a weapon. Michael didn't instantly delve into further research of sap usage. He climbed slowly into the elevator and had risen up towards his house there he sat on the couch momentarily watching footage of his small robbery. 

He then sighs and tilts his head back clawing through his flashing memories wondering if he's been leading a good life towards up until now. Michael then lets out a small grin that the Gotham city police couldn't gain an image of his appearance because the other majority of Beetles were blocking the cameras without of Michael's consent. Michael then lied on the couch and said *" Damn those Beetles are much smarter than I thought. Of course that just could be my intelligence being shared with theirs when I fused my body within that machine. I still think to this day wondering if that was an interesting achievement prior to me killing my parents. "*


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 30, 2008)

Klayne's Corp.

"Where are you going sir?"
"I am going out for walk."

Johny Klayne walks to the elevator and goes in."Hmmm, lets see......Basement"
The elevator started going down fast.In some seconds Johny was in his secret basement.When he walked in the room, lights turned on automatically.

He pressed some buttons.A large glass capsule opened and a magnificent custome was in.Johny moved toward and put his custome.He wore last his cowl.After he took his weapons too.
"Another day as the DarkRaven" he said as he jumped on his bike"Lets do this baby"
A gate opened to Gotham City.........


After some minutes he reached a dark place.

He jumped of his bike to a building and walked to the corner.
He saw 2 men in black."Hey you guys, why both of you wearing black clothes?"
"Are you a stupid man, you wear black clother too"
"Oh, oups.Anyway it's my custome"
As those 2 were talking each other for the clothes the one guy with the painted face drew a knife and throw it straight to the knee of the black-clothed person.*"Hihihihih........"*
"Oh shit.."
DarkRaven jumped of the building and opened his cape so he will land easily in the ground."It's your time my clown friend."
*"Hihixahahxahaha....."*
"You know something?You remind me of the fucking Joker guy."
DarkRaven vanished in the shandows aand suddenly reappeared behind of Crow and grabbed him from his neck."Now you will die"
DarkRaven with all his power threw him to a wall with force.He smashed his bones.
*"Huxahxahaha....who are you?"*
"I am your daddy"
DarkRaven drew a magnum and shot Crow 5 times to his chest.It was the end of Crow.After that DarkRaven moved to the other man that was down from the knife."Hey you, are you ok man?"
"I will live"
DarkRaven jumped to the building above him and vanished again.


----------



## DarkKyuubi (Jul 30, 2008)

Roy stood there holding the knife in his fingers, playing around with it, "Sooo that was it, ahh I am fine mate, how about you?" Roy asks in good humour, both of them were wearing black, but unluckily the person had left, to Roy that was pretty funny, "Nice Clothes," Roy shouts as a compliment to the disappearing figure.

He gets on his bike, he needed to get to the place that was Robbed, "It seems to have been some Insect lovers work Cockroach or something," Roy thought to himself as he speeds off to the Place.


----------



## Blood_Senbon (Jul 30, 2008)

Kai Glock sat on the black leather lounge chair in the middle of his large penthouse. It was deep into the night and laid out in front of him on his also black coffee table is a whole bunch of papers. In his right hand, Kai had a picture of a man in his mid thirty's and in his left hand, he has this man's fact file. Kai has been studying this man for a total of 2 weeks and 3 days. Following his every move, watching his every action. This man's name was Logan "Vicious" Boom, and he was a the leader of the notorious gang known as the 'Black Shadows' and he may have some information on who killed his family. Kai wasn't just going after this man because he might have some information on his parents deaths, part of the reson is that his man has been raping women, killing innocent civilians and selling over-priced drugs. This man will pay.  

For another 5 minutes Kai sat there starting at the picture of this man called Vicious and flicking between the notes on the table and the notes in his hand. Suddenly His watch alarm on his wrist started beeping. Kai smiled a truly evil smirk and said in a deep, raspy voice "It has taken 25 years since my parents death and i have had no leads..... This man better have some information........at the very least he will pay dearly for his crimes against humanity"

Kai gathered up his various weapons and his black mask. He was already dressed in his black skin fatigues.

For the rest of tonight he would no long be Kai Glock. Rather he will be.....

'The Shallow Shadow'


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 30, 2008)

DarkRaven left and started to jump from roof to roof into the darkness.
He listened some voices and as he walked to that spot he saw 2 men trying to open a door from a store with diamonds.
He vanished in the shandows.........

"Hurry up...."
"What you think I am doing stupid?"
"Ohh, shut up.I am in stress.From when Batman came to our city is too difficult to do something bad."
"Oh I think that it opened"
"Opened it then."
The 2 men opened the door of the store and walked in......
They couldn't see much because it was night and there were no lights in the store.

Tsak
"Oh shit....did you see it"
"What the...?What was that shandow?"
Suddenly as they were looking a voice..."What are you trying to do?"
"Who the hell are you ?"
"I am DarkRaven" and as he appeared behind them, he took the one in his cape and vanished again in the darkness

"Nooo......"
"Oh brother!!!!Leave him alone, you freak!!"
"You will come too now.." DarkRaven appeared again in front of the man, and with a kick sent him to the wall breaking everything in his way....
DarkRaven left as the police was coming

As he was walking in a dark alley he saw a shandow of a man coming toward him.....and he hided behind a corner.


----------



## Blood_Senbon (Jul 30, 2008)

The Shallow Shadow moved along the roof tops like he was apart of them. No sound what so ever. Inside his mask his eyes burned with hatred and he muttered to himself  "Tonight your time is up....tonight your time is up" 

When he go close to Vicious' hideout, he dropped off the roofs and found a nice dark alley, 2 streets away from the man's place he was about to brutally kill. He switched his techno eye vision to x-ray and looked at the direction of Vicious' hideout and saw something strange. Shallow Shadow frowned.  " No...."  he breathed. He quickly started running towards the hideout.

By the time he got close to the alley, the police were having a field day.
"Crap!"
Shallow Shadow looked around him with his x-ray eye. Five steets away, deep in an alley was the figure he saw before. He ran like the wind, making the distance in no time.

In his usual deep, raspy voice Shallow Shadow said "Come out now. I want to know why you took that man and killed the other. Do you even know what was inside that store. THE BLACK SHADOWS HIDEOUT!!! THATS WHAT. NOW THE POLICE HAVE GOTTEN A HOLD OF VICIOUS. You better have a good reason.....


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 30, 2008)

As DarkRaven heard that man came out of the shandows.
"Do you know who I am, you moron?"
"Wh...what are you?"
"I am......(what the hell should i tell now?)...I am DarkRaven....."
"I heard about you....."
"Well I dont care for who that man was?" DarkRaven vanished in the shandows in a second ..."You leave or die right now.Your decision.Choose your Destiny"

Suddenly police cars surrounded the area.Policemen were walking toward the alley........


----------



## Blood_Senbon (Jul 30, 2008)

The Shallow Shadow glanced around and saw the cops coming then said  "Make no mistake, im not leaving because im scared of you, im leaving because im not sticking around for the boys in blue to add me to their most wanted. But you will see me again, i promise you"  And with that Shallow Shadow drew his glocks from his thigh holsters and aimed them at the Dark Raven.

He them spun 180 degrees and opened fire at the police men no at the entrance of the alley. Three of the men went down in showers of blood and screams.  "Ill leave the rest to you"  Shallow Shadow said as he jumped past the Dark Raven and round the corner to disappear. 

As the Shallow Shadow made his way back to his penthouse via the rooftops, he was no happy. not happy at all.

 "THAT BLASTED DARK RAVEN!!! 2 and a half weeks down the drain!!! Now i have to break into the cop shop to bust Vicious out. So troublesome. We will meet again though Dark Raven, and it will be epic"


----------



## Nero92 (Jul 30, 2008)

DarkRaven covered his body with his cape and vanished in the darkness.
He reached his appartment and jumped into from the window because he came from the roofs.
He closed the window, took off his cowl and his suit, walked to the fridge took a cold beer and sat on the sofa watching TV.
"What an interesting day.That man.......Maybe we will meet again some day...."
He grabbed a newspaper from the table near him and started reading the news.At the front page "*Batman, The Dark Knight"*
"Y....yy..yyes.This man always move the attention on him"
And as he was reading he saw *"Another man in black.Is he friend or foe?*"
"Ohhh .....where the hell they learned about me?It is getting more and more interest."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 30, 2008)

Steve ran down the street at great speeds, heading to his destination.
Steve: Damn, where is this place...
He continued to run but skidded to a hault when he saw a group of men holding up a bank.
Steve: This could be the place...
He looked at the situation. Five men, two with the hostages, two guarding the door, and one getting the money.
Steve: Shouldn't be too hard.
He pulls out a small pointed device from his belt. He clicks it and it turns into a long, very sharp, javelin. He gets into position and focuses in on the two with the hostages. 
Steve: One...two...three!
He lets loose of the javelin and it impales one man and continues to go and impales the other man as well. The two men go flying into the wall of the bank, pinned down. 
Robber: What the hell was that!
Robber 2: I don't know, but hurry up with the money!
The two men at the door got nervous and were swinging their guns around everywhere.

Suddenly a man in a white black and gold suit broke through the door and roled in between the two men.
Steve: Hey boys.
Robber 2: Kill em'!
The begin to fire but Steve jets back and crouches. He then pulls out his pole and extends it, hitting the two men in the hand, and forcing them to drop their guns. He uses the pole to hit the guns away to the hostages and then looks at the two men.
Robber 2: We don't need guns to take care of you boy...
He cracked his knuckles and went to hit Steve. He dodged the first three punches and then grabbed his fist on the fourth. He then delivered a kick to his stomach and threw him into the other man that was approching him from the back. 

The last man opened fire on Steve while he was still handling the other two. Steve dived out of the way but the other robbers were not so lucky and were hit by the bullet.He gets next to the hostages.
Steve: Hello folks, no need to worry here.
He dives out of the way of another spray of bullets.
Steve: I've got this undercontrol.
He pulls a small disc out of his belt and clicks it, transforming it into a bigger version. He gets into position and throws the discus at the man. It takes multiple bullet shots but keeps going, and when it got closer to the man it suddenly grew spikes all around its sides and hit the man right in the chest, sending him to the ground bleeding. Steve walks up to him and ties him up, and rips the discus out of his face.
Steve: I need that back.
It returned to normal size, and he walked over to the two men he impaled and pulled his javelin out as well. He looks over at the hostages, who are still terrified, not just of the robbery, but of Steve as well.
Man: Who-who are you?
Steve: Oh you can just call me Traken Field. 
He says as he points to his chest design. Sirens can be heard turning the corner.
Steve: That's my cue, see you all around.
He runs out the door and sprints down the street before the cops can even see him.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 30, 2008)

The jester man laughed and reached into his pouch. "Hey! Stop!" the negotiator pulled a gun on him. "It's just juggling balls." He showed the man three colorful balls, red, yellow and blue. "Harmless~ see~" He began to juggle. "What's with this guy..." The negotiator thought. "Catch~" Jester threw one of the balls at the man, it hit his chest and landed in his hand. "See~ Harmless! GIHEHEHEHEHE!" The jester luaghed. "I.. I see." The man sighed, relieved. "OH~ no~ wait." Jester stopped laughing. "that ones a timer." 

The man looked down at his hands, The ball was flashing red. "WH-" Before he could speak, BOOM, the ball exploded. "WOW! THAT WAS BIG!" Jester laughed, Clinging to the edge of the clock towers ledge. "UP-Sie Da-Sie" he flipped back to the rooft. The  hostage below was crying a river, hoping someone would rescue him and trying to avoid biting down on the explosive in his mouth. "Ah~ Don't worry partner!" he moved to the edge. "The high wire act failed. But we've still got the Juggling act~"


----------



## Vergil (Jul 31, 2008)

James wiped off his make up in the car, pleased with his performance but unhappy that there was no media attention. He needed something.....bigger! 

He started thinking as to what to do, that would really make Gotham stand up and notice his incredible talent. Suddenly it hit him! It would cost a bit but he knew that his dad owed him big time for taking out so many of his enemies. He knew full well that he was being used. he was crazy, not stupid.


----------



## Kameil (Jul 31, 2008)

Michael stood upward with a dull smile. Slowly he made his way down back to his beetle cove within his house Michael had then strangely noticed the Beetles had covered themselves with sap and were fighting one another increasing durability. The sap from the tree had augmented their endurance and relaxed their body's muscles to go at faster rates Michael took interest into this matter and elved into study. He then sat for hours experimenting with sap fascinated from it's frequent uses other than the occasional syrup.


----------



## Koi (Aug 1, 2008)

On the fifth floor of a brick-walled complex (once one of Gotham's proud textile mills, now converted into a series of upscale apartments) a woman sits on her fire escape, a thin, smoldering cigarette pressed between her lips as she reaches back to untie her strawberry blonde hair.  As it falls down to her shoulders she removes the cigarette and exhales into the passing breeze, closing her eyes for just a moment to feel the air sweep up strands of hair into her face.  

"..God," she mutters to herself as she stands, taking a deep drag of her cigarette once again, "I don't know why I bother with these things.  Never liked them to begin with.."  With a light shrug and the arch of a thin brow, she withdraws the cigarette from her lips and again exhales a pale smoke into the air.  For a moment she rolls the butt between her fingers, examining it closely, like one does with a silver piece, or an unfamiliar flower, tilting her head just slightly as a few flakes of ash tumble down, through the grating at her feet.  

"Ah, well," comes the whisper between her lips as, with the slightest motion of her fingers, she flicks the butt away, watching the pale glow of tobacco as it falls, and hits the pavement below, scattering a handful of red-orange embers.  Taking a deep breath, she stretches her arms above her head, arching her back just slightly, until a series of satisfying _cracks_ emit from her bones.  A handful of pidgeons scatter from a balcony across the street, _coo_ing loudly and beating their wings as they pass up and through the alleyway.  "That reminds me.."

 She turns back, opening up the window behind her and climbing back into the apartment.  "Luciano," she calls, her voice echoing melodically through the apartment as she crosses over to the white wire birdcage that houses the white canary, whose shrill chirps responded to his owner's voice.  The small bird hops excitedly from his perch and onto the side of the cage, tilting his head and pecking the thin bars with his tough beak.  "There's my baby.  You're hungry, yeah," she smiles, tilting her head in return as she blows the small bird a kiss.

Reaching down below the cage, she grabs a small bag of seed and opens it up, before swinging the cage door open.  The white bird hops right to the edge, chirping to his heart's content as she reaches in and removes the small bowl that holds the husks of yesterday's seeds, which she dumps out into a nearby trashcan.  "Alright.. there you go," she mutters as the bowl is filled and placed back into the cage, and the white bird flits right to it, wasting no time.  "Eat up, you," she coos, leaning forward a bit to watch the bird peck at its seed.  "Mommy'll be back later.. It's time to pay our friend Oscar a visit.."

A sly smile twists the edges of her lips as she straightens up and moves toward her bedroom, raking her hands through the ends of her hair as she goes.  From the hardwood floor she picks up a pair of red kitten heels and heads back to the door, pausing only at the mirror to apply smoky black eyeliner and wine-red lipstick to her features.  Once satisfied, she slips her bare feet into the heels and grabs her keys before heading out the door and locking it behind her.



OOC: She's not doing anything yet, I know, but I just wanted to get her active.


----------



## martryn (Aug 1, 2008)

Sitting on his black leather couch, nursing a scotch, watching the news, Oscar sighs.  *"God, what a bunch of dumb fucks..."*  Oscar just couldn't believe how stupid people had to be to dress up like idiots and run around the streets getting shot at.  He had enough of that in the Army.  Switching the television off, his small loft apartment was bathed only in the light of the neon signs advertising Gotham's vices to the world.  Standing up, he drained his scotch and headed upstairs in the dark.  

In the bedroom Oscar stumbles over a pair of lace panties that get entangled around his ankles.  *"God damnit!"*  Managing to make it to the bathroom, though impeded, he gets the light on over the sink.  This allows him to remove the silk bear trap from his feet.  *"Geez, I wonder who she was."*  He also wonders what she had hit him with this morning to make his head hurt so.  *"Oh well, another for the garbage men to sort out,"* he says, tossing the panties into the trash can next to the shitter.  Looking at his scruffy face in the mirror, he reminds himself that he needs to start work again.  He had taken off for the wound in his thigh.  Some asshole wearing a god damn mask had shot him last week in an alley thinking that he was some crook or something.  Which wasn't the case, of course.  Oscar just took the back exit out of the bar to smoke a cigar and take the short-cuts home.  

In the low light his face looked haunted.  His eyes were sunken and he hadn't shaved in days.  Was he getting round?  Oscar pinched what he could on his jawline.  Maybe it was time to start working out a little bit more.  Come to think of it, he hadn't really felt like doing anything since he was shot.  He'd just been getting out when he could and hitting up the bars, looking for women who were lonely and themselves seeking some warmth for the colder hours of the night.  He always regretted it, except for Aurelia, whom he couldn't quite figure out.  Every time he gave up on her he seemed to find success, but when he pursued it he was only greeted with an icy smile and dead eyes.  

*"Damn, I'm gonna need another drink."* 

Oscar leaves the light on and limps his way back down stairs.  Pouring himself another glass of scotch, he manages to make it back to the couch before exhaustion and drunkenness both catch up with him, forcing his consciousness down, sleep overtaking him.


----------



## Blood_Senbon (Aug 1, 2008)

Now back in the apartment, Kai, still the Shallow Shadow, wasted no time. He grabbed a black suitcase from under the sink and flipped the latches and opened the lid. Inside contained his surveillance equipment. It had a multiple lenses for a  long range telescope, and a modified digital camera that was able to take pictures in infra-red and night vision as well as a 50gb memory card. He grabbed the camera, a light weight tripod and a small but powerful version of the telescope. The larger one never leaves the pent-house. Quickly Kai stuffed the equipment into a long thick black bag then put it on his back. He then pressed a hidden button that was on a statue and that opened some hidden doors to the elevator that took him down to the hidden basement below ground level. 
Inside that elevator SS said to him self  "Right, the police will be rapping up at the crime scene. They will then take him down to the local cop shop. Hopefully they dont discover how important this man is" 

Down in the hidden basement, thanks to a very helpful hotel manager, SS grabbed a couple of explosives from a shelf and carefully placed them into the top compartment of his bag. He them peeled back a bit of his sleeve and looked at the time. "Time to rock"


----------



## Caedus (Aug 1, 2008)

"Damn it..Mike..talk to me" Drake state as he gritted his teeth as he kept a constant eye on the road clutching the wheel of his car with one hand, holding his cell phone in the other as he made a hard turn too the right before accelerating forward moving much faster then the cars on the road as he simply used zig-zagged through them. He glanced around before making another turn before slowing down a bit as he parked in a corner as he sighed and waiting for his response.

"Alright, look there's a whole bunch of big time bull shit going around. Why? I dont know. Look like I said, I want you too check it out or something. People are getting shot and whatever" The voice on the other line replied. 

"Alright..fine. I'm going to stay down town for a bit..see if things get settled then check it out. Im not going down over there to get shot for no reason at all. The police handled it..or use too. Look we already talked about this aleady and right now I dont care. Come on I already killed a a guy a few hours ago, dont need to kill more off them just because they've killed somebody and people made a big deal about it. People get shot everyday" Drake responded..now annoyed that he made the call anyway.

"Have it your way" And then it was over. Drake then took his cell phone, dropping it on the passenger seat as he sat in the car seat for several minutes, thinking. "Ah Damn it.." He te thought before punching the side of the passenger seat out of simple frustration as he looked around as once more began to drive around. The assassin once more cruised around..he figured something was going to happen here and he just felt like he had to get away from all the shooting. Once everything got settled a bit..then thats when he could start shooting people. The black sports car stopped at the red light, another car by his side. Drake looked towards the other car..keeping his windows down and all he got were dirty looks at me and interesting looks on the car..


----------



## Nero92 (Aug 1, 2008)

As Johny was watching TV when he saw in the news something about the Arkham Asylum:
*"It is said that there is a secret underground laboratory in Arkham that some scientists do illegal experiments.Someone has to stop them."*
"What you think that they do there Mr.Dren?"
*"Something strange for sure.Some men came out of Arkham with blood all over them.It has to do with chamicals or radioenergy."*
"Fine Mr.Dren.Thanks you for being with us today."

"What the fuck they do there?"
Johny stands up, wears his custom and jumps of the window as he vanishes in the dark alleys...

"Well, it is my fate to protect Gotham City."
As He was running he was seeing many posters in every wall and corner of that news.
"Oh shit.This will become famous."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 1, 2008)

_An abandoned house in the Narrows...._
We focus in on the kitchen of this run down house. ?I didn't do it man I swear!!? A bruised and battered man screams as he sits handcuffed to a chair. Every one of his fingers has been broken and they bend in ways fingers were not meant to bend. His eyes are swollen shut and he bleeds profusely from a broken nose. 

A figure in a trenchcoat looms over him walking back and forth. He takes a chair, places it in front of the man and sits down very casually crossing his legs. ?Your name is Michael Dexter Warren. By day you are a successful Banker. You have a wife and two children and it seems that you live the picture perfect life in one of the better neighborhoods of Gotham...?

The man nods vigourously, ?That's right....I'm just a normal Joe. I didn't kill anyone I swear!? Suddenly the figure in the trenchcoat gets up in a flash and brutally punches the man in the face repeatedly and then sits back down casually. 

?I'm not done yet...as I was saying, *you seem* to live an average life but you and I both know what lies underneath, Michael Dexter Warren aka the Cannibal...?

?That's not me! You've got the wrong guy!? he screams.

The trenchcoat figure takes out a stack of photos from his coat pocket. He starts leafing through them, ?Angela Bertelli age 21, college Student found mutilated and dismembered, William Cohen age 42, Attorney also found mutilated and partially consumed,? he goes through a dozen names and every time he says a name he drops the photo of that person at the feet of the man.

?You have no evidence that I did any of this!? he screams, ?Who are you to judge me!!? he bellows fanatically. The figure in the trenchcoat looks him, ?I don't judge, that's not my job. Only the man upstairs can judge and I'm merely the middle man expediting the process.? Casually he gets up and starts pouring gasoline in a trail across the kitchen and then all over the man. ?Hey, hey! What are you doing!?!?!?

He punches the man in the face again and kicks over the chair that he's sitting on. Methodically he unlocks the handcuffs securing the man, and then cuff's just his right arm to the handle of the gas oven (the pilot light is on), but leaving his left arm free. The trenchcoat man drops a blunt butter knife at the man's feet. ?What's the meaning of this!!?? he screams wildly, ?HEY WHAT IS THIS!!!!?

The figure remains silent and takes out a match, ?I estimate that you'll have about 3 minutes to cut yourself loose before the gas trail leads to you and burns you alive.? He starts to walk away.

?Cut myself loose!?!?? the man yells in confusion but then he looks at the butter knife and then his handcuffed hand. The sudden horror hits him like a freight train. *?NO..NO, YOU CAN?T DO THIS TO ME!!!?* The man in the trenchcoat lights the match, tosses it at the beginning of the gas trail and then he leaves the kitchen. The man's screams still echo as he exits the house. 

5 minutes later the entire house explodes. Police find the charred remains of Michael Dexter Warren in the kitchen. He had a knife in his hands as if he was trying to cut something. They also find a note reading....

_*There are a thousand hacking at the branches of evil but only one who is striking at the root.
-Crimebuster*_


----------



## MrChubz (Aug 1, 2008)

"Another bowling ball? He needs to be stopped soon. This is getting out of hand. You." Detective Robins said. pointed at a police officer, "Could you find anyone to interview?

"Yes. One person. He said he called himself, "The Postal Man." 

""The Postal Man? I've never heard of him. Shoot, I bet Batman hasn't heard of him for crying out loud."

"Actually sir. I have heard of him. You see, he used to be locked away in Arkham Assylum, where I worked at the time, and there was a guy there that called himself, "The Postal Man." No one knew his real name. It wasn't even on file. Anyways, 20 minutes before he was supposed to be released, he decided to break-out. But no one did anything about it, for whatever reason."

"He's out because of stupidity. People are dying. Thanks for the information."

***********

The Postal Man was at his house, watching a program on TV called, "Are you the best singer in Gotham?"

"I am sorry Beverly,you are out."

What!? She was the best one! That's an outrage! I feel like...going to the deli for a Sub.

-At the deli-

"Sir that will be 5.75

2 quarters more then last time?

"Yeah. Salomi prices went-up. Not much we can do about it. Sorry sir."

Oh that's fine. Here you go. But can I have a word with your manager? I need to speak with him.

"Sure. I'll go get him."

The employee went to the back and got his manager.

"What's up?"

Salami prices.

"Yeah, not much can be done about it. Inflation you know?"

Oh yes, I know. I know you're going to die!

Everyone ran out of the building. The manager quickly ran to the back, called 911, and left out the back door.

Kidding! I was kidding! He just sat there after that.


----------



## DarkKyuubi (Aug 1, 2008)

Roy accelerated and came to a screeching halt, "What the Hell?", Roy said to himself, there was some people bashing a young woman, about Roy's age. Roy got off his bike and waked over to the gang.

"Give us your Money God Damn Bitch," One of the gangsters said, "Give it or we'll bash your head in," Roy walked up to them and placed his hand on the gangster that was shouting at the poor woman, "What do you think your doing Asshole," Roy asks before forcing him around and flipping him, a basic Judo move, "What the...OOF" the man hit the ground with the loud thud, "No Sinning while the Shade Illusion is in town," Roy said to the man. Another Gangster picked up a metal pole and smashed in on Roy's head, the metal pole bends comically, the gangsters all have shocked look on their faces Roy laughs and punches the man in the gut, then proceeding to kick the fellow into his shocked mates, "Watch it, I wouldn't push it, I don't want to kill on my first time as Gotham Gaurdian," The gangsters all runaway leaving their supposed leader on the ground, "Now You," Roy says as he leans towards the gangsters face, "Now Repeat after me," the gangster nods in fear, "Shade Illusion Sir, I am Sorry, I Committed a Sin," the gangster stutters, "Sh...sh..Shade Ill...Ill..ushion.. Sir, I am Sorr..rr..y, I Comm...mm..itt...ed a Sin," Roy looks at him and punches the gangster in the face, breaking his nose, and says, "Then why do you do it?" Roy says as he gets off the gangster and lets him scamper away, "Now Miss are you okay?" Roy asks the woman, the woman nods and gets up and runs away, "Che No Thank You," Roy says as he walks to his bike gets on and Rides off.


----------



## Koi (Aug 2, 2008)

A quick elevator ride brought Aurelia to the ground floor of the building and with a playful nod and wink to the doorman, she headed out onto the street, cutting across and then up the block.

"Hm.. nice day out," she mused absently, hands in the pockets of her blazer as she strolled up the street and came to a stop at a newsstand.  Within two minutes she had picked up a carton of slim cigarettes, a copy of the morning's paper, and an extra twenty dollars-- pocket change, but there was always a faint sense of accomplishment when the simple game of Misdirection worked out seamlessly.  

Clutching the paper under her arm, she tapped a cigarette out of its carton and pressed it between her lips, using her Zippo, engraved with a Black Widow, to light up.  For a moment she stood on a streetcorner, shifting from one foot to the other as she examined the city before her.

"Taxi," she hailed after a moment more, and the third or fourth try brought a yolk-colored car up to the curb in front of her.  Not bothering to extinguish her smoke, she entered and immediately rolled down the window.  

"Where to?"

"Few blocks downtown," she said idly, opening her paper as she explained her location.  With a small nod the cabbie complied, and they were on their way.

She crossed her legs as she held the paper with one hand, the other letting the cigarette vent through the window.  "Art exhibit.. featuring.. Picasso.. Braque.. Oh, cubism.  The greatest con known to modern man.." she muttered under her breath, taking a drag.  "..Nouveau?  Bilibin?  No shit.. This Friday?  Interesting.."

"That'll be $7.65, miss," the cabbie said, turning to look at her as the car eased to a stop in front of her destination.  

"Right.  Thank you," she nodded, handing him the twenty-dollar bill, folding up the paper as she waited for her change.

Stepping out of the cab, she smoothed out her skirt a bit and flicked a few strands of hair to the side as she approached the apartment building.  After taking one more drag, she extinguished the cigarette and tossed it in the trash and approached the pair of elevators.  Just as she was about to press the 'Up' button, one arrived.  A young couple stepped out, chatting amongst themselves (the girl had a voice that rivaled that of a small dog, which put a smug, intolerant smirk on Aurelia's red lips) and she took their place in the elevator, pressing the appropriate button and crossing her arms across her chest as she waited for her floor.

The doors opened, accompanied by an off-key chime, announcing her floor.  Running a hand through her hair, she stepped out, heading to the left and eight doors down.

"Oscar," she called, giving the door two or three soft knocks.  "It's nowhere near last call, I _know_ you're in there.."


----------



## martryn (Aug 2, 2008)

The man was making false accusations against him.  *"Look, guy, I don't know what you're talking about."*

"I am DarkRaven!"

*"Yeah, yeah, I get that you fucking weirdo.  Now leave me the fuck alone.  I'm trying to have a smoke,"* Oscar says, turning his back to the black robed figure. 

"Don't you know who I am, you moron?"

Trying to ignore the idiot, Oscar keeps walking down the alley.  

"What are you trying to hide, evil doer?  ...hey, wait, I'm talking to you!  You moron, no one ignores the DarkRaven!"

BANG!

*"Oh shit!"*  Oscar awakes with a start to someone knocking softly on his door.  Sitting up, covered in a cold sweat, his thigh burning from where a fucking magnum bullet tore across it's surface less than two weeks ago, Oscar limps to the door.  

*Yeah, yeah, I'm coming.  Who the fuck is it?"* he says, opening the door.  *"Aurelia...  What are... what can...  uh... hi?"*


----------



## Koi (Aug 2, 2008)

An odd, slight smile twists across her lips as she looks him in the eye, then leans against the doorframe.  "..You look _lovely_," she says, a low chuckle coming from behind her lips as she crosses her arms across her chest, her smile becoming a twinge more playful behind her painted red lips.  

"Care for some breakfast?  Or.." she tilts her head slightly, glancing past him at the clock, "..lunch, as it were?"   Reaching smoothly into her pocket, she then brandishes a sleek silver and blue credit card between her manicured fingers, adorned with a few silver rings.  "My treat," she quips, a thin brow arching deviously, an obvious hint that the card in her hand isn't her own.


----------



## Blood_Senbon (Aug 2, 2008)

The Shallow Shadow found the perfect vantage point five blocks away from the local police station. There was only 2 police cars arriving and there was someone in the back, who looked very much like the leader of the Black Shadows. It was obvious that they didn?t know how important this man was otherwise the place would be crawling with cops. SS set-up his digital camera and his telescope to have the view of inside the station, then switched his techno eye over to x-ray vision.
?They?re taking him into the cell. I?ll have around one hour to scope out the scene before they question him. I have to get to him before they question him.?
The Shallow Shadow took a few shots of the police station and the layout then packed up and moved around in an arc shape. Stopping once in a while to take some shots from another angle then he would move on again. After 10 minutes he had shots form every angle and knew the lay out of the station. SS unzipped the top compartment of his bag and took out some of the explosives and looked them over.
He then smiled a truly evil smile and with a grin on his face he said ?Perfect?

Slipping his way out of view of the station?s cameras, Shallow Shadow sneaked his way to the fuse box hidden in the wall at the back of the station. He then reached into his pocket and took out a small control. On it, it has two buttons. One red, one green. He then pressed the green button and waited 30 seconds then set off the fire alarm via the fuse box. Another 30 seconds later the whole building emptied out. Two cops came of with Vicious by their side in hand cuffs. The ninja made his move. He came from behind the two cops and cut their throats without making a noise. He then snatched Vicious and ran to the shadows again, but this time, he headed towards the car-park. Suddenly the surrounding cops saw their slaughtered comrades and drew their guns. The only problem was there was no-one to shot at. Not yet anyway. In the car-park there was many cop cars. The ninja didn?t hesitate, he hopped in the nearest, shoved the still hand cuffed criminal in and floored it. One block away he took out the remote he has used earlier?but this time he pressed the red button.  The police station went up in a bang. Bricks flew everywhere. That was only the start of it. Many had survived the blast, if not everyone. But they certainly didn?t survive the next one. This time, the blast went of directly underneath the police forces feet. There was nothing left. No police station. No police force.


----------



## Nero92 (Aug 2, 2008)

"Oh Aurelia, can you wait just a moment because an idiot with black clothes is in my house." as he turns to the other side and looks near the wall"What the ??He was just there!!!He vanished in seconds.......who that man really is?"

"Well, he is not an idiot, he is just different from you Oscar."

A dark figure was sitting in the corner of a rooftop....
"That man....he really hides something.But....now is the time to go fast in that laboratories underground of Arkham.If they have really machines that give you powers then it will be interesting...." and in a moment DarkRaven jumps of the rooftop..


----------



## DarkKyuubi (Aug 4, 2008)

Roy speeds up and stops he had appeared at the shop he wanted to go to, he gots of his bike and walks towards the shop, "How did he get In?" Roy asked himself in confusion, he proceeds to examine the Crime Scene, "Beetle Dung, Hard to see, but here I did it," Roy said to himself self praising himself. 

Roy then proceeds to look for more evidence and clues leading to the bad guy's hideout. "HEY WHAT ARE YOU DOING EVIL DOER," Roy looks back and there was a wanna be Batman, with a Machine Gun, "What the Fu..." Roy was interrupted when the wanna be open fire on him.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 4, 2008)

Michael sits eagerly at his apartment parking lot. Waiting for the cry of a person in need.
This is taking way too long.
He jumps on his all black Suzuki Hayabusa Bike. 
Looks like Im gonna have to find somethin to do. Michael attaches his helmet, starts the bike and begins to ride. Cruising through the near empty streets of Gotham he begins to think. I wonder if I'll run into The Batman. 

The whining of Michael's Bike is heard a few blocks down from him.

Thug: You hear that? Thug2: Yeah, what the hell is it? Thug: Sounds like a motorcycle. Thug2: Lets check it out. Maybe we can sell it or somethin.
One of the thugs grabs a woman from the sidewalk. Thug: In the meantime lets get this bitches money. The woman screams, but is slapped by the thug and is told to shut up. 

What the hell is that? They're robbing that lady Michael rides up to the two thugs. Step off you bastards Thug2: What the hell are you gonn- He is punched in the face. Thug: Oh shi- Michael roundhouses the thug. Thug2: Im tired of this guy *Shoots at Michael* Damn it! Throws batarang like object. The thug yells in pain. Sirens are heard in the background. Thug2:Lets get out of here. Are you ok lady? Yes, I am*reaches for purse* So whats your- where'd he go?

Leaving like that before they notice is awesome.
Michael continues riding the streets of Gotham.

Thug2: I think we should tell the boss about this punk. He need to be taken OUT! Thug: No we'll get him, ourselves.

I need to get home before my parents find out.

A motorbike-like vehicle passes in front of him. It's being followed by the cops.

Who is that, wait he had a cap, could it be? Mom and Dad can wait, I think I just found the bat.


----------



## martryn (Aug 4, 2008)

*"What the fuck!  Aurelia, did you see that man?  Did you hear him?  That freak in black, that Batman wannabe, the fucker that shot me, broke into my apartment!  Did you see him?"*

"Yes, I think I did...  I didn't realize _he_ shot you.  Oscar, he's dangerous.  Maybe you should call the cops."

*"Oh, I am, for all the good that's gonna do me."*

Oscar limps hurriedly to the counter where his cell phone is charging and dials 911.  After being put on hold for five minutes, Aurelia waiting impatiently at the door, he finally gets through to an operator.  In a matter of minutes Oscar is told two cars are en route to his apartment.  

*"Sorry for making you wait, Apple,"* Oscar says, calling Aurelia by the nickname he's given her.  *"I wouldn't blame you for getting the hell out of here.  Not getting involved in all this.  It's dangerous, like you said.  After tonight I might start staying in my office with my research.  Not many places are safer than that."*

Little does Aurelia know that Oscar has been contracted to do research under Arkham for the DoD.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 4, 2008)

Michael continues following the man he believes is Batman. The cops are warning him to stay back, but he refuses.

Cop: We're tellin you for the last time get away.

Michael gains speed ignoring the cops. He's determined to catch this man, if he is a man. This vilgilante, if he isnt a myth. They start making many turns. Cutting many corners. 

Shit he's on to me.

Michael continues following him to what is left of Wayne Manor. Then loses sight of his goal.

Shit I lost him!


----------



## Koi (Aug 5, 2008)

She purses her lips and then extends them into a smile as her arms cross her chest, and her head tilts slightly to one side, her wispy bangs obscuring one eye, the other brow arched..  "Dangerous, hm? I can handle myself," she says, straightening herself out and stepping smoothly past him, a low chuckle emitting from her throat-- something more like a purr-- as she moves into his apartment, hips swaying as she goes.  "I'm a big girl, Oscar, you should know that."  

Once inside, she turns back to look at him, cocking her head just slightly, one hand on her hip.  "So, what'd you do to merit a bullet through your thigh?  And why'd he come back to check on you?" she asks, brows knitted, as though she knows something's up, there's something more to the current situation.  "Furthermore, how did he even find you?  Has he been watching you?"  As she asks, she lowers her head just slightly, staring into his own eyes with her greens from under her sharp brows.


----------



## DarkKyuubi (Aug 5, 2008)

Roy was shot in the arm, "ARgh..." Roy moved fast and seemed like he disappeared and had appeared behind the wannabe, "What the Hell Do you think your Doing Civilian," Roy brought his good arm down on the gun bending it, "Friggen Hell You just shot me, You know, I am trying to help Batman," Roy hit the person on the pressure point causing the dude to pass out.

Roy walks out of the store, "No clue here anyway, i think i might need a new suit or something bullet proof," Roy said as he got on to his bike and started heading home.


----------



## martryn (Aug 5, 2008)

Gulp.  Oscar swallows hard, drawn in by the eyes in front of him.  Several long seconds pass before he can pull his gaze away.  He hobbles over to the kitchen counter and pours a glass of scotch.  As he brings it to his lips, he motions for Aurelia to close the door.  Pouring a second glass, he begins.  

*"Last Wednesday night, it was late.  I was over at the Black Lab, I like that place, different sort of crowd.  Met someone there about some business I have.  Doing some contract work, really, for the DoD.  Under the table stuff, ya know?  Can't really mention it.  Probably said too much.  So we were there, doing some CIA shit, right, and it was still young when the grown-up talk was ended.  Decided to stick around.  Had a few drinks, wasn't getting any action, or not the kind I wanted, so I thought I'd call it a night.  Wasn't too late.  Like... one, two AMish.  Black Lab is only about seven blocks south of here, so I thought I'd walk home, enjoy a cigar.  A few alleys lead straight here.

So, I step out of the back of the bar, light up a nice $8 stick I was saving for after this government negotiating was being worked out, and started down the alley.  Got about two blocks toward home when I started fucking, hearing someone behind me.  Thought it was a mugger or something, no big deal, right?  I can handle my own in a street fight alright.  So I listen to it, and keep walking.  Thing is hopping around on the roofs and shit, like Batman, only, you know, not quiet at all.  Starts to sorta freak me out, so I pick up my pace a bit.  Next thing I know is the guy runs ahead of me and jumps down on a fire escape.  Sits there looking at me.  I look right back at him.  He's fucking wearing all black, pretending to be badass, but he's armed pretty heavy for all his idiocy.  So the two of us sit there and stare at each other for almost a minute.  Really fucked up shit, right?  Then he asks me why I was wearing black.  I asked him why he looked like an idiot.  Then he accuses me of fucking robbing some place down the street, or something.  Of course I don't know what he's talking about, and I tell him that.  He keeps going on about being some gay super hero or something, and so I ignore him, thinking he wasn't a threat, and start walking back to my place.  Then he's screaming at me, and I hear him pull a gun, so I'm jumping for cover around the corner, but he still clips me with a fucking magnum.  Cut right across the top of my thigh.  Luckily it wasn't through the thigh, or...  fuck.

So, of course, I roll around the corner, and dive into a fucking dumpster, looking for cover.  The idiot runs straight past me.  Thinking he might come back, I cover myself with garbage, fucking garbage, and lay there for at least half an hour, trying not to move, bleeding all over the place.  When I finally think it might be safe, I crawl out, and reach for my phone to call an ambulance.  I've lost it, of course, out in the alley rolling around somewhere.  It's fucking dark, I can barely walk, I'm down on my hands and knees looking for the damn thing for fifteen minutes before I say fuck it, and crawl out to the road, some thirty yards away.  24 hour pawn shop, call 911.  Pass out.  

Wake up in the hospital.  Police want to know what's happened.  I tell them the best I can.  They say the guy is a loony that they've been looking for for a while.  Another of those Batman rip-offs.  Couldn't find the bullet.  Guy came back for it.  I'm in the hospital for two days before they give me some pain meds and send me home.  Course, this,"* Oscar says, downing the rest of his scotch, *"is the best damn medicine there is for times like these."*


----------



## Koi (Aug 6, 2008)

After closing the door, she makes her way back inside, leaning back against the kitchen stove, arms crossed over her chest as she listens intently, brows knitted.  Once he's finished, she nods her head slowly a few times, mulling it all over, a small smile on her lips.  

She moves to the counter and grabs a small glass, dropping two ice cubes in before opening up the bottle of Scotch.  "So.. the blue's on their way over here?" she asks calmly, glancing over her shoulder at him as she gives the whiskey a sniff, before swishing it in the bottle slightly.

"Yep," Oscar nods, sipping from his own glass.

"How long?"

"Dunno, when they get here, I guess.  Probably about ten minutes or so.  Fifteen tops.  Something like that, anyway."

"I see," she muses, swirling the liquid around in her glass before taking a sip, and then seating herself at the kitchen table, crossing her legs as she turns to face him.  "So.. now I have to ask.  I know you're dabbling in some shifty shit for the DoD.    Where does that put me?" she asks, tilting her head slightly as her gaze moves from her glass, up to him, and after a second or two, her lips twisting into a playful smirk.  "And.. do you plan on changing out of yesterday's clothes?"


----------



## Kameil (Aug 7, 2008)

Michael sighs slowly and gets up from his chair. He then makes his way for the door driving back into Gotham city wandering about the city for some of the night it felt eternal and so amusing towards him. He pondered did he save the city or not? He than heard voices stopped and had paused and had gained sight of two people talking a mere woman and man their apartment seemed bleak but Michael had a beetle flutter it's mighty wings inside their apartment. He then stares at the window and at his vehicle in the alley he said to himself *" If I could just have a little attention here. "*


----------

